# Debian Etch auf Vision S100



## JettaJens (5. April 2008)

hi, ich möchte mir ein kleines Media Center basteln...
ich dachte da so an die     * Debian Etch Distri.

hab vorab ne Frage...
Wenn das ding läuft, dann habe ich ja Ordner für die Musik und die Filme
Kann ich das so einstellen das diese Ordner generell auf ein Netzlaufwerk zugreifen?

und welche Formate kann ich dann abspielen?
kann ich auch direkt *.img und auf VOB dateien Zugreifen und abspielen?

MfG
JettaJens


----------



## zeroize (5. April 2008)

Du meinst, dein Linux soll auf freigebene Dateien zugreifen? Da wäre dann die Frage wo die Dateien liegen, auf nem nas oder auf einem Windows oder Linuxserver.
Und was für Formate abgespielt werden können ist abhängig vom eingesetzten Mediaplayer.


----------



## Navy (5. April 2008)

Du kannst ein Netzlaufwerk generell auf ein beliebiges Verzeichnis mounten. So kann z.B. unter /home/JettaJens/music ein Share eines Fileservers liegen. Wichtig ist nur, daß Du das entsprechende Protokoll des Servers verwendest.


----------

